# My version of an IROC race on June 11



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

*My version of an IROC race on June 11 Race results added*

Assuming that enough people show up on race day one race I plan to conduct will be an IROC race of a sort. I will have four of my Trans Am Camaros all set up as close to equal as I can. They will stay in the same lane while the drivers alternate lanes for their four heats. So each drive will end up driving all four cars. Hopefully there won't be any crashes bad enough to remove a car from the competition. If there is I will have three cars in reserve even though one of them will be a Mustang. If the format works out at least one race every session will be of that nature but not necessarily always Camaros or Trans Am. Has anyone else seen this type of racing done?


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

YUP - Sabatona 1100 plus others


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Many a time. You have the format down pat. Have fun!

The best software for this is Slotrak operating in "race to the line" mode. That way each heat starts and finishes at the start/finish line. The PC keeps track of who is ahead. With a conventional lap counter lane rotations in a IROC race can be tedious.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We do it all the time.Honda 27 is the guy that moves the cars.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Iroc*

FL HOPRA and FHORA try to do IROC at every race. If I wasn't going to be at a FHORA race in Tampa, I would love to join you that day. Hope the race is a big hit. The IROC race is usually the most fun race of the day!

Best Regards;
Leo Belleville


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm giving away one slot car to the person who drives from the farthest distance on June 11. Here is an image of the car.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

There has been no indication from this forum that anyone lives close enough to central Florida to be able to make the trip but I think I have enough people that plan on attending to have a good race day. Anyone reading this who plans to be there please respond so I can plan accordingly.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wish I could make it. but there has been a planned event at my buddy's track for quite awhile and it is less than 10 miles away. maybe next time?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

C'mon Al... if you can't disapoint a friend who can you disapoint?


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

We had a turn out of nine racers including myself. Ken Brown from Ormond beach was determined to have come the furthest and was awarded the new slot car. We had two groups of four drivers with the first two drivers in each group racing in the final. Ken Brown was the overall winner with Rick Turner from DeBary second and Greg walker from Holly Hill third. Everyone had a great time and said they will come back for more good racing. It made me very happy to see that all had a good time.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Here are some images of the winners and cars.


----------

